
List of People Who Created a Programming Language - codelani
https://codelani.com/lists/creators.html
======
ksaj
What programming language is unix? It really doesn't fit the context of
everything else listed around it. Saying Ken Thompson created the C and Unix
programming languages is like saying Bill Gates created GWBASIC and Windows
programming languages.

Isn't Powershell (msh) the same as ksh, but with a few specific MSDOS-isms
like drive letters and backward slashes? How is that more of a programming
language than bash or every other shell that operate exactly the same way
under their respective host OSes? How about MSDOS batch files? You could even
compile those into a .COM binary.

Either way, when this is fleshed out, it would make an awesome wikipedia page.
But the definition of "programming language" seems either clumsy or biased -
not sure which.

